# If you were to be executed, what would you choose for your last meal?



## Deleted member 21429 (Mar 24, 2019)

I'd go with a Delmonico steak, 3 farm fresh eggs over easy, two slices of sausage/onion/pepper pizza with extra cheese, grilled asparagus, and for dessert - spice cake with butter cream frosting. ~ peace


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 24, 2019)

2 mexican pizzas from Taco Bell.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 24, 2019)

This is a great thread...I'm waiting on someone to be like "some dumpstered steak and lobster"...

I'd have to go with a Porterhouse rare. Shrimp scampi. Garlic mashed potatoes, an entire greek feast: Gyro, spanakopita, bacon green beans covered in babaganoush, and a shit load of garlic-cheese Naan.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 24, 2019)

deep dish basil pesto and lamb pizza baked in a cast iron with ganja butter


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Mar 24, 2019)

Just a gang of avocados. Perfectly ripe avocados. I suppose a dash of salt and pepper since we're being all fancy about it.


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 24, 2019)

A human leg (preferably not mine)


----------



## Ivy Vines (Mar 24, 2019)

I really like chicken and gravy with mashed potatoes. Dragon fruit with it! Oh, plus a fried tarantula, because I have always been very curious about what a spider would taste like and I would prefer not to die unknowing.


----------



## Raggamuffin (Mar 25, 2019)

Mmmm, a veggie packed mediterranean pasta with loads of tasty sauce, and a real nice garlic bread, a selection of nice cheeses, and looooads of wine! Then a big plate of lots of different fruit!


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 25, 2019)

vanilla ice cream with fresh apple pie, a pepperoni mushroom pizza, and a morel mushroom fried in butter, ive never had one.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 25, 2019)

Extra spicey pad thai, peppered venison jerky, some nashville hot fried chicken since if I'm going out I might as well shit myself one last time for old times sake. But realistically ide prolly just ask for a grilled cheese with fontina and smoked provolone and a big bowl of chowder, but not that red garbage it's gotta be white. Maybe a Nathan's hot dog too.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Mar 25, 2019)

Damn son! A deer, chicken, pig and a bunch of clams gettin murked to satisfy your belly on execution day, cow had to cough up some cheese first before climbing into the meat grinder with the pig. Maybe we could kill a panda too? You ain't leavin anything alive, haha.


----------



## schmutz (Mar 25, 2019)

Chile rellano burrito from one of those divey Mexican places back home and creme brulle for dessert. Comfort food all the way


----------



## MFB (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice thread!

I cheffed through my 20's and this question came up a lot. I was always astounded how so many top end chefs had the same answer; really good butter/olive oil, s&p, and really good bread. So simple. 

For me; 
A caprese salad. 
Some sorta pasta stuffed w lots of ricotta and mozz, plenty of asiago snowflaked on top, bread and wine. 
Canoli and good coffee


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 25, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Damn son! A deer, chicken, pig and a bunch of clams gettin murked to satisfy your belly on execution day, cow had to cough up some cheese first before climbing into the meat grinder with the pig. Maybe we could kill a panda too? You ain't leavin anything alive, haha.



Fuck it yea throw in that panda too! but before I wanna go for a few rounds bare knuckle boxing so it's nice and tender.


----------



## tchavers (Mar 25, 2019)

A Chorizo cheese dip with fresh chips, chicken wings and gulab jamun.


----------



## Honey Crust (Mar 25, 2019)

Big ol slab of salmon with a garlic and lemon butter glaze, side of grilled asparagus, angel hair pesto with sautéed mushrooms and tomatoes
Tiramisu for dessert


----------



## SlowArrow (Mar 25, 2019)

Cheesy bean n rice burrito w/no cheese (before they took the cilantro out) from taco bell, and my husband's tofu pad thai and spring rolls


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Mar 25, 2019)

A half-dozen Al Pastor corn quesadillas from Tacos Moreno in Santa Cruz and a couple beers. A skillet of fresh, carmelized Brussels sprouts.

For desert: My wifes’ skillet apple pie made in a 50 year-old Griswold skillet, some chocolate lava cake, Haggen Dazs Vanilla Bean ice cream, and plenty of Philz Tantalizing Turkish coffee ( medium-medium, skip the mint !). Decaf- booo!

If I can’t get this in heaven, I’d like to delay the trip.


----------



## MetalBryan (Mar 25, 2019)

A crave case from White Castle, a Supreme *Taco* Party *Pack* from Taco Bell, a sandwich from both Sheetz AND Wawa, and my dominican friend would cook me a side of beans & rice large enough to hide this Ka-Bar tactical spork so I could go out stabbing whatever the reason this is my last meal.


----------



## Odin (Mar 25, 2019)

An entire European Bison, (Sans the Tounge... that will be saved for tacos)... Roasted over an open fire on the grasslands, rotating on a cast iron spit. 

Mashed potatoes with cream, dill and butter...

Carrots and Peas in this butter flour like sauce... I dunno never got it right like ma... and some roasted Beets and Brussel Sprouts and Garlic.

Two dozen Casks of Fine Ale, Stout and Peated Scotch from the Inner Hebrides. 

Pots of Menudo, Flaczki, and the hottest Chili known to man.

Hash Brownies... Key Lime Pie... Cheesecake... and a God Damned Twinkie like they used to make em...

A bathtub of Neapolitan Ice cream... or Gellato... or both... whatever...

And a Handful of those chocolate mints you get on fancy pillows. 

Oh and if they don't kill me on the first try. A dozen burgers from In and Out... at least if they are still as good as I remember them 15 sumthing years ago... if not then I'll demand the executioners legs for ground chuck.

Hahah... 

::cigar::


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 25, 2019)

@Engineer J Lupo you gave me shit and @Odin is over here with a meal fit for a fucking mead hall.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 25, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> A human leg (preferably not mine)



Thread WINNER! Where are they going to get a human leg they can serve you?

Prison staff and lawyers _stumped_, execution _delayed_- HOPE!!!!

*******************

For my last meal before hanging (my preferred form of execution if i get my druthers), which i hope not to eat soon: filet mignon with morels in sherry butter reduction, assorted stinky french cheeses that look and smell like pus (at least Pont L'Eveque, Epoisses, and Morbier); raspberry sorbet with lots of fresh raspberries flown in from France; case of Duvel or other strong Belgian abbey style _trippel_ ale; bottle of calvados or (fuck "or", AND if i'm dying at dawn) poire William (french white lightning made from apples and pears respectively). Big bag of stinky reefer, bag of turkish tobacco, 2 packs kingsize papers, reliable lighter, none of these 50 cent crack lighters for my last night on this planet please.

On the whole, i prefer to be executed in France if possible. [NOTE TO SELF: Do murders only in FRANCE]

They actually abolished the death penalty a long time ago- imagine sentenced to life _on french food._ There is a cheese course in French school lunches from kindergarten on. And the government pays for your childrens shoes whether you are rich or poor. Ah civilization!


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 25, 2019)

Juan Derlust: CHEESE IS CHRIST! [credit to my brother who thought of this important spiritual revelation/bad pun many years ago]

If we get to add sex to the menu: i told my wife years ago when she turned 40 that i wanted to trade her in for two 20 year olds. She said "You don't need to trade. You can bring these girls, one can cook, one can clean!" [in heavy Brazilian accent]

I would cash in on that offer for a final conjugal visit- i would even share the poire william, calvados ,and reefer, but not the cheese course, with the three of them.


----------



## UBERFLIEGE (Mar 26, 2019)

Fried chicken, rib eye medium rare, crispy waffles with Mrs. Buttersworth syrup, a pint of Ben and Jerry’s Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream and a glass of milk...oh can’t forget the buttermilk mashed potatoes


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 27, 2019)

The rich.

Your move prison industrial complex


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 27, 2019)

Some good ass mexican FLAN.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 27, 2019)

I forgot about a good ol fashioned ELK BURGER!!!


----------



## raber (May 13, 2019)

A pretty plate of caprese salad. I've heard that that some states and prisons are getting rid of the whole last meal thing though, which seems kind of cruel to me. Who wants to eat the same prison food for their last meal before they die?


----------



## Rune (Dec 3, 2019)

I would ask for a full course gastronomical meal.. made by a top chef like Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## cozmic (Mar 15, 2020)

Malai kofta, garlic naan, samosas, tamarind chutney, jasmine rice, and some papadum. Maybe some sliced onion on the side too.

I assume I wouldn't be able to have alcohol, so a glass of unsweetened iced tea with a lemon slice would do the job.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 16, 2020)

*A couple of beers and pizza! Put me on the last train out West!*


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm not sure what is permissible or not - but for my last supper, if it were possible then I would prefer the following, in the following order:

5 quarts of Extra Dry Champale
30 White Castle Hamburgers
1 extra large vanilla milk shake.

*and before you ask, yes I have done this, in 1989 in Brooklyn NY after hanging out all night in Cannon Ball Park... drinking the night away with my mate Robert, while blasting the UK Subs on a radio that consumed a biblical amount of D Cell batteries !!

[We can discuss what followed about 2 hours later in another thread if there is enough interest...]


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Apr 4, 2020)

Large Texas Whopper meal. Onion Rings instead of fries. Coke.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m out the door to kill someone so I can get a fucking plate of food. Oh, wait, California won’t execute me. Better go fix me a sangwidge.


----------



## 6StringLovin (Apr 5, 2020)

I would for legit ask for pussy, but after they finished laughing hysterically I would just settle for a Cuban w fries and hopefully a beer 👌🏻


----------



## Stoopkidd24 (Nov 18, 2020)

Some ass probably.


----------



## Odin (Nov 18, 2020)

Deleted member 125 said:


> @Engineer J Lupo you gave me shit and @Odin is over here with a meal fit for a fucking mead hall.




when did you delete yourself..... hahaaa..... your right though!!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 18, 2020)

A big bottle of that wine with opium and cocaine in it that was endorsed by the pope back in the day. Vin Mariani - Wikipedia - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vin_Mariani


----------



## Section8 (Sep 19, 2022)

Dominos pan pizza, two of their lava cakes, and a 6 pack.


----------

